# Massaturismi on valtaamassa Kenian/Keniaa



## pearho

Hei,

Olen löytänyt esimerkin eräästä kirjasta, jota epäilen virheelliseksi: "Massaturismi on valtaamassa Kenian". Minun käsitykestäni, tämä lause kuvailee prosessia, ja siksi objektin pitäisi olla partitiivissa, ei akkusatiivissa. Eikö niin?
-- 
Kiitos etukäteen


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

En ole kieliprofessori, mutta kelpuuttaisin molemmat. Ehkä _Keniaa_ tulee ensimmäisenä mieleen. Siitä jää mieleen ajatus, että massaturismi ei ehkä valtaa koko Keniaa. _Massaturismi on valtaamassa Kenia*n* _tuo mieleen ajatuksen, että koko maa tulee vallatuksi, vaikkakin prosessi on vielä kesken.


----------



## pearho

Mielenkiintoista! Voitaisiinko siis sanoa, että vallata -verbin resultatiivinen luonne on niin väkeä että se pystyy voittamaan jatkuvan verbimuodon prosessia antavan käsityksen? Jos verrataan muihin, neutraalisempiin verbeihin kuin _lukea_, "ole lukemassa kirjan" luultavasti ei kävisi, vaikka olisin varma että tulen lukemaan kirjan loppuun.

Kirja mainitsee joukko verbejä jotka ovat resultiivisia: _hävitä, kaataa, keksiä, lahjoittaa, luovuttaa, läpäistä, mainita, napata, nujertaa, omistaa, ottaa, siepata, sisältää, tappaa, tietää._ Jos tekisin pari lausetta, kävisikö "olen (parhaillani) kaatamassa puun", tai "keisari on luovuttamassa vallan"?
-- 
Kiitos vastauksesta


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

En ole koskaan pohtinut äidinkieltäni niin teoreettisesta näkökulmasta kuin sinä.  Minä vain puhun suomea. En ole teoreetikko. _Olen kaatamassa puun_ tuntuu hieman oudolta ilman laajempaa asiayhteyttä, ja voi olla, että se tuntuu väärältä kaikissa yhteyksissä. _Keisari on luovuttamassa vallan_ sen sijaan on aivan käypää suomea.


----------



## sakvaka

pearho said:


> Mielenkiintoista! Voitaisiinko siis sanoa, että vallata -verbin resultatiivinen luonne on niin väkeä että se pystyy voittamaan jatkuvan verbimuodon prosessia antavan käsityksen? Jos verrataan muihin, neutraalisempiin verbeihin kuin _lukea_, "ole lukemassa kirjan" luultavasti ei kävisi, vaikka olisin varma että tulen lukemaan kirjan loppuun.



Ja, det kan man nog säga. 

I din exempelmening (gällande trädfällningen) verkar arbetet kräva massor av tid och fysiska resurser. Av denna anledning drog du en helt korrekt slutsats: ur grammatiksynpunkt är det viktigaste att när saken uppfattas som en pågående process, kaske utan att fokusera särskilt mycket på resultatet, så ska totalobjektformerna undvikas.

Lägg dock märke till att genom att använda sig av motorsåg går det riktigt snabbt att fälla den ståtliga tallen och "håller på ..."-strukturer blir snabbt onödiga.

I finska språket finns även ett annat sätt att bygga upp satser där subjektet befinner sig inför resultatet (eller processens slut). "Femte infinitiven" är en populär struktur och motsvarar engelskans 'be about to'.

_Lapsi oli putoamaisillaan pöydältä._ Barnet var nära att falla av från bordet.
_Olin nääntymäisilläni nälkään. _Jag höll på att dö av svält. (slutet var väldigt nära men kom dock inte)

Med femte infinitiven ska man alltid föredra totalobjektformer. _Massaturismi on valtaamaisillaan Kenian, olen kaatamaisillani puun._

(_Kielikokeissa ei kävisi ollenkaan päinsä vastata eri kielellä kuin millä alkuperäinen kysymys on esitetty. Tein kuitenkin nyt poikkeuksen, koska tarvitsen harjoitusta. )_


----------



## pearho

Kiitos paljon molemmille vastaajille! Teiltä olen tänään oppinut sellaista, jota ei löydy oppikirjoistani. Ehkä olen enemmän teoreetikko kuin käytännön suomen puhuja, mutta se on vain koska minulla ei ole ketään, jonka kanssa voisin puhua suomeksi.

"Kolmas infinitiivi" kuulostaa hyvälta vaihtoehdolta. Aina kun voi välttää partitiivi/akkusativi -ongelman, on hyvä.


----------



## Gavril

Muistan kerran lukeneeni, että akkusatiivin käyttö antaa käsityksen, että tapahtuman tulos on varma, vaikka tapahtuma jatkuu vielä. Siten,

_Massaturismi valtaa/on valtaamassa Kenian. _= On varma, että Kenia tulee vallatuksi.

Muistaakseni tämä sääntö pätee siitä huolimatta, millaista verbiä (resultiivista / epäresultiivista) lauseessa käytetään. Ehkä erehdyn -- jostakin syystä tuntuu, että sinä olet minua perehtyneempi suomen kielioppiin, siis voisit antaa sinun ymmärrykseni yllä kuvaamastani säännöstä.

Ehkä Sakvaka kirjoitti saman kuin minä sanoin yllä, mutta en viitsinyt yrittää kääntää hänen postiaan. 



pearho said:


> Mielenkiintoista! Voitaisiinko siis sanoa, että vallata -verbin resultatiivinen luonne on niin väkeä että se pystyy voittamaan jatkuvan verbimuodon prosessia antavan käsityksen? Jos verrataan muihin, neutraalisempiin verbeihin kuin _lukea_, "ole lukemassa kirjan" luultavasti ei kävisi, vaikka olisin varma että tulen lukemaan kirjan loppuun.
> 
> Kirja mainitsee joukko verbejä jotka ovat resultiivisia: _hävitä, kaataa, keksiä, lahjoittaa, luovuttaa, läpäistä, mainita, napata, nujertaa, omistaa, ottaa, siepata, sisältää, tappaa, tietää._ Jos tekisin pari lausetta, kävisikö "olen (parhaillani) kaatamassa puun", tai "keisari on luovuttamassa vallan"?
> --
> Kiitos vastauksesta


----------



## pearho

Gavril said:


> [...]  jostakin syystä tuntuu, että sinä olet minua perehtyneempi suomen kielioppiin, siis voisit antaa sinun ymmärrykseni yllä kuvaamastani säännöstä.


En tiedä, olenko niin perehyhtynyt suomen kielioppiin, koska on vielä niin paljon epäselvyyttä. Luulen osaavani säänöt, mutta on silti tapauksia, jossa eri säännöt vaikuttavat eri suuntiin. Ehkä kuitenkin kuvaamastasi sääntö voisi olla päällimmäinen, toki ottaen huomioon objektin jaollisuus/jakomattomuus, sekä vaikuttaako verbin toiminta koko objektiin vai pelkkään osaan siitä.

Ehkä "Massaturismi on valtaamassa Kenian" tarkoittaa, että vaikka prosessi on vielä kesken, on jo ehtinyt muuttaa koko maan niin perusteellisesti, että ei enää ole palaamista.


----------

